# What would you use?



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't be cheap ! Hire an Electrician !!

Joking, if it is a small room use 4" led cans, kitchens I think you can use either size. With the lumen output you will have plenty of light with whatever you decide. I think the size will be based on preference


----------



## Bobaker (Sep 15, 2013)

I would roll with the bigger cans around the outside of the spa and smaller ones overtop with a lower wattage lamp and on separate dimmers. maybe six outside and four inside???


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

what do you offer your existing clients?

what brands/sizes does your shop use?

what is most common in your area?

seems pretty basic to me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Use 6" Halo cans with LED inserts... always easier to change the design if the LED's don't make the place look good...

Something like this..


----------



## Wyatt78 (Dec 12, 2012)

dude when will you accomplish your project .Can you share some picture of your work here on this forum


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

In the spa, I would do 8-10 4" or 5" (whichever is more easily acquired), and then I would also install crown moulding around the ceiling set down a couple of inches with RGB led tape with a color controller. Hat way you can set them to fade from one color to the next every 4-5 seconds, and it gives the room an awesome ambience. I am also partial to wall sconces, but with the room that square, I don't think they would have much effect on overall lighting, and i would have to look up whether you could have them mounted behind/above a spa.

Are you doing any kind of lighting control system? It would be handy to have a smart dimmer on the cans so you can have a battery powered remote dimmer that you can mount within reaching distance of the spa so you can change light levels without having to climb out of the tub. Same with the led tape RGB controller. Or if you had a lighting control system, you could use an iPad with a lifeproof waterproof case to control the lighting.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

NO NO NO ! 

Your skimping too much on the light. A room that large of dark cedar your gonna absorb alot of that light in that cedar and not much will be bouncing around as well. Stick with 6" cans to top. Don't put in those cheesy 4 or 5". You'll have thermal problems to begin with being in the sauna. Also, I would put min of 15 - 6" cans in a room of that color and size. I would put in 2 switch legs. Make 1/2 the cans a 5000k white for general cleaning or medicinal sauna activity and another switch leg with 3,500k bulbs for hanky panky or relaxation lighting on a dimmer of course. Same goes with your kitchen plan and family room. Don't skimp! you'll be suprised how much light you need on certain days. That's why they make dimmers. Kitchen min 10, Family room min 20 

I use 15w 5000k LED par 38's over my kitchen counter for extra power


----------

